# Ugh! Rain! (Piddle Place no go)



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I've been trying train my Sophie to use Piddle Place with no success...:smilie_tischkante:
I even scent the pad with her urine (with paper towels). She just sits on it and lies down as if its a comfy bed.

Now, its raining and she refuses to go outside...Now its diaper duty for this entire week :smcry:


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL....so sorry to let that chuckle out. Our Sissee obviously was trained at 11 years old but the rain was her nemisis. She would go to the door to be let out and the second she would even THINK it was raining she would turn and head right back to her bed! She got pretty good at skirting the porch and dodging under the overhang under the kitchen window to wee.....they do hate to get wet don't they! She'll catch on....but they can REALLY be stubborn can't they!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I agree above about the "stubbornness"..when Mallow first came to our new place here and it started raining he refused to potty for hours because of the rain! I kept it calm and I know he is pad trained so I just leave the pad out. He will hold it like no other even though he doesn't have to, but I know eventually he uses his pad if he needs to.
If I were you I would section off a spot in the kitchen, or where it's easiest for you to clean that will be Sophie's potty space and keep her there until the rain has stopped and you could let her out to potty. That's if she's peeing on stuff other than piddle place.
Personally imho I just rather have my mind at peace then putting a diaper on a malt I think that would be a wee uncomfortable. Good luck! *


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Both of mine are potty pad trained and I have ordered the Piddle Place. I hope they adjust easily. I think they will.


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

My bigger Malt will use her pee mat when she wants, or go outside when she wants, regardless of the weather. She loves the rain. However, just now and again if she´s upset, like when we got the tiny pup, or when we´ve had visitors, seems her nose gets out of joint, and I find a pee in the house. My little one will not use the pee pad now. It has a small grid over it to keep them from destroying the pad itself, My tiny one used to use it all the time, but now won´t. She prefers the concrete in the yard. BUT we have a little cover outside over the door, and that´s enough to get them to go outside. Everyone happy. (except when the nose is out of joint). They´re such characters aren´t they??


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got Tyler trained on wee wee pads and have 3 trays in different areas. He's also trained outside, so I don't need to worry about this crazy CA rain that we're having. Trissie is the problem, I can't get her wee wee pad trained as easily as Tyler (I had him trained in about 2 weeks). I do the same with dabbing the paper towels. She'll go on the one in her pen, but if she's out of the pen, she'll just wherever--thank goodness for Nature's Miracle!


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Piddle Place indoor pet potty*



[email protected] said:


> I've been trying train my Sophie to use Piddle Place with no success...:smilie_tischkante:
> I even scent the pad with her urine (with paper towels). She just sits on it and lies down as if its a comfy bed.
> 
> Now, its raining and she refuses to go outside...Now its diaper duty for this entire week :smcry:


 Greetings from us at Piddle Place. We will not have a failure here in our Maltese family. 

Please, can you let me know what you have tried, and what has failed. I am here to help with training. Maltese are very smart, and want to please. here is a link to a website that others have posted information on training Dog Toilet Training | Think Outside the (litter) Box and I can walk you through what works. You have to confine your baby, be repetitive, and reward.

Your purchase helped a shelter dog, (thank you) but I would be upset if your purchase did not work for your fur baby. Can you call me , we have a toll free number, or email me, or communicate here? I know we can make this work

Kathy
[email protected]


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thank you Sherry*



sherry said:


> Both of mine are potty pad trained and I have ordered the Piddle Place. I hope they adjust easily. I think they will.


Thank you Sherry for helping us to help a shelter dog. Please, did the Piddle Place work out for you? I see someone above here Sophie that was having a problem. Maybe you can also offer suggestions ??

Thank you so much

Kathy


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sophie's exactly the same way! She'll run outside, a drop of rain falls on her, and she'll run back to her warm bed! :smilie_tischkante:


Slydersmama said:


> LOL....so sorry to let that chuckle out. Our Sissee obviously was trained at 11 years old but the rain was her nemisis. She would go to the door to be let out and the second she would even THINK it was raining she would turn and head right back to her bed! She got pretty good at skirting the porch and dodging under the overhang under the kitchen window to wee.....they do hate to get wet don't they! She'll catch on....but they can REALLY be stubborn can't they!


The thing is that Sophie was a bunny in her previous life. She jumps and runs around (except when she's not napping)...
I've "quilted" my entire bedroom with pee pads and Sophie just uses them as warm comforters...


Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *I agree above about the "stubbornness"..when Mallow first came to our new place here and it started raining he refused to potty for hours because of the rain! I kept it calm and I know he is pad trained so I just leave the pad out. He will hold it like no other even though he doesn't have to, but I know eventually he uses his pad if he needs to.
> If I were you I would section off a spot in the kitchen, or where it's easiest for you to clean that will be Sophie's potty space and keep her there until the rain has stopped and you could let her out to potty. That's if she's peeing on stuff other than piddle place.
> Personally imho I just rather have my mind at peace then putting a diaper on a malt I think that would be a wee uncomfortable. Good luck! *


I really wish Sophie was pad trained...she'd be a happier girl...


sherry said:


> Both of mine are potty pad trained and I have ordered the Piddle Place. I hope they adjust easily. I think they will.


Oh boy, I am so glad I didn't have to pad train my Akita. He's far more stubborn than Sophie and will only pee/poo in specific areas outside...


LilSuz said:


> My bigger Malt will use her pee mat when she wants, or go outside when she wants, regardless of the weather. She loves the rain. However, just now and again if she´s upset, like when we got the tiny pup, or when we´ve had visitors, seems her nose gets out of joint, and I find a pee in the house. My little one will not use the pee pad now. It has a small grid over it to keep them from destroying the pad itself, My tiny one used to use it all the time, but now won´t. She prefers the concrete in the yard. BUT we have a little cover outside over the door, and that´s enough to get them to go outside. Everyone happy. (except when the nose is out of joint). They´re such characters aren´t they??


I am at a loss of what to do next...when it's raining, she's napping or hibernating for hours on end...
The Piddle Place is her 2nd favorite "bed".


kd1212 said:


> I've got Tyler trained on wee wee pads and have 3 trays in different areas. He's also trained outside, so I don't need to worry about this crazy CA rain that we're having. Trissie is the problem, I can't get her wee wee pad trained as easily as Tyler (I had him trained in about 2 weeks). I do the same with dabbing the paper towels. She'll go on the one in her pen, but if she's out of the pen, she'll just wherever--thank goodness for Nature's Miracle!


Kathy, I emailed you but here is the jest of it:

I've covered an entire room with pee pads.
I put the Piddle place in a corner of the room with urine soaked paper towels underneath the rubber mat (the fake grass).
I've phrased her in numerous ways when she'd go on to the Piddle Place on her own accord.

I don't know what else to do...she just refuses to go pee on her comfy "bed"...:HistericalSmiley:


Piddle Place said:


> Greetings from us at Piddle Place. We will not have a failure here in our Maltese family.
> 
> Please, can you let me know what you have tried, and what has failed. I am here to help with training. Maltese are very smart, and want to please. here is a link to a website that others have posted information on training Dog Toilet Training | Think Outside the (litter) Box and I can walk you through what works. You have to confine your baby, be repetitive, and reward.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Piddle Place said:


> Thank you Sherry for helping us to help a shelter dog. Please, did the Piddle Place work out for you? I see someone above here Sophie that was having a problem. Maybe you can also offer suggestions ??
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy,
I have ordered but not received the Piddle Place yet. I'm hoping for a no problem switch. My two are very well pad trained and three years old, so we will see!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I got Daisy to use the Piddle Place but it took a little effort. First thing I learned was don't clean it with Nature's Miracle! I didn't realize it had something in it to stop dogs from peeing in the same place. Daisy was already trained on pee pads so it might have been easier. We just put one pad on top and had it like that for a few days. Eventually I cut the pad in half, then thirds, then fourths, until there was only a small patch of pee pad on the turf (she ended up using the turf as well as the bit of pee pad). Then, the quarter that she had peed on went under the turf for a few days. After about 3 weeks we were no longer using pee pads. We had a little mishap when we ran out of bioenzyme and I couldn't change it out for two weeks instead of one week. She started peeing on the floor next to it one day but the next day the enzyme mix came in and I washed the Piddle Place and everything was back to normal. 

I could see a bit of difficulty if Sophie usually goes outside and is trained to go outside but is only expected to use the Piddle Place if it's raining. If she doesn't use pee pads freely then I don't think she'll use the Piddle Place freely. Daisy uses the Piddle Place all the time unless she happens to go potty when we're playing outside (which isn't often now b/c of the weather).


----------



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi I would have to put about four puppy pads for Paris Marie she would go there but at times would go not be all the way on the pads so she would get urine on the wood floors so what I did was get a cardboard box a little long and cut the front out and left only about a couple inches at the bottom and I put her pee pad in there now she goes in there and I don't have pee on wood floor but she has gone poop on the floor it is hard to take her out to poop on account of the cold weather here in NW Indiana.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paris Marie is a little girl! It will take time for her to learn. I just wanted to report we received the Piddle Place and within a few days have no more use for potty pads! YEA!


----------

